# Where can I get bow saw blades?



## morrisminordriver (14 Jan 2004)

Hi all,
I got a Marples bow saw at the weekend (2nd hand £9), its the wooden frame type with the wound string tensioner on the top.
I want to get new blades for this but cannot find a supplier anywhere. 
Does anyone know where I might get these? - they are 12".
Thanks,
MMD


----------



## Alf (15 Jan 2004)

MMD,

Ah, you did better than me then. I have a Marples bow saw but only the upright bits; no stretcher, no string, no paddle.  On the other hand, the price was _much_ lower :wink: Axminster used to stock them, but shame on them they no longer do. Tilgear (01707 873434) have them according to my old catalogue, £1.50 + VAT. Online the only one I've come across is Toolpost and for some reason I was put off buying from them. Can't remember why; delivery charge perhaps? My current plan, once I've actually _made_ the saw is to call Dure Edge and ask if they have any end of roll stuff I could buy cheap. Cheapskate? Moi?  

Cheers, Alf


----------



## morrisminordriver (15 Jan 2004)

Hi Alf, thanks for that. I can see why you were put off Toolpost - their carriage charge more than doubles the cost of the blade!.
If I dont find another source of supply, I suppose I'll just have to pay up.

You mention Dure Edge off cuts...was that a serious or "jesting" comment?

Also - can you give a contact no for Dure Edge I need new blades for my Kity bandsaw.

Thanks again.

Mike.


----------



## Alf (15 Jan 2004)

Mike,

Yeah, I thought it must have been the postage  I suppose you could try speaking to them nicely? Or maybe contact Roberts and Lee direct and see if they have a stockist nearer to you? All of which I should have tried myself, but I'm too lazy...  

The Dure Edge idea is totally serious. They make up the blades to fit from a roll, so they must get ends left over. Why not make a few pence on those bits rather than just ditching them? At least that's the argument I shall try :wink: It might involve an element of luck as to what's lying around mind you. Their number was around on a thread somewhere, but anyway: 08702 252337

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Anonymous (20 Jan 2004)

I would have thought that a local saw doctor would be able to source or make you a blade the right size. Try Yellow Pages.

I've got a cheap metal frame one from Homebase for murdering fir trees in my garden but the blades are longer than the one you're looking for. Without knowing what your end fittings are like is it possible for you to adapt one of these, cut off the spare length, and probably a few teeth under your shortened connection? Just a thought.


----------



## Alf (20 Jan 2004)

Trevor,

We could be confusing our bow saws here. The sort you're thinking of I think, takes quite a wide blade with very coarse teeth. Like this. What I, and I believe Mike, are thinking of takes a fairly narrow blade and fine teeth, used for cutting curves. Like this. I don't know about anyone elses local saw doc, but I know mine would just look blank. He doesn't even know the difference between X-cut teeth and rip cut.  

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Good Surname or what ? (22 May 2006)

Hi MMD,

How did you eventually source your blade ? Did you go down the Alf route and beg a bit of bandsaw blade?

I too have acquired a nice old bowsaw and need some new blades.

Thanks
Phil


----------



## morrisminordriver (22 May 2006)

Hi Phil,
Wow, never expected this old thread to reappear....
No, I never did source the blades, used the old one a couple of times but have to confess that I dont get down the shed to do any ww'ing these days - seems to have coincided with the birth of daughter number two 17 months ago, funny coincidence that...!
Regards, MMD.


----------



## Alf (23 May 2006)

FWIW, I ended up getting one from Tilgear, IIRC. It's ruddy awful too; keep meaning to have a look at it and get it to actually cut a bit, but I only remember when I go to pick it up and use it. i.e. I want to get on with the project and not troubleshoot a blade. #-o

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Colin C (23 May 2006)

Hi Alf 
How long have you had the blade as I could see if I could get it change for a good one :wink: 
Its not that far from me and who I get most of my work from is just down the road from them


----------



## George_N (23 May 2006)

How easy is it to cut and drill a bandsaw blade for this type of use? I don't have a bowsaw but having seen plans and designs posted here I would quite like to have a go at making one...when I can get round tuit.

cheers

George


----------



## Alf (23 May 2006)

Colin, ooo, I can't recall I'm afraid. It's just a matter of finding the tuit to touch up the teeth with a file a bit, I think, so probably not even worth the postage. Thanks though.

George, been a while since I did it, but as I recall I found an ordinary old HSS jobber bit did the job admirably. But past discussion elsewhere suggests I was just lucky - for a change - (or the blade was just plain rubbish) and other means are often suggested:

a) Cobalt drill - worth it if you figure to be drilling saw blades a lot
b) Chuck a nail or other blunt instrument (no, not a cosh) in the drill, run it in the desired area to anneal the metal, then drill the now softened metal with an ordinary drill
c) Whack a punch in at the desired spot, flip over and grind off the protuberance to create a hole.

Cheers, Alf


----------



## bugbear (23 May 2006)

Alf":25y65nh3 said:


> I don't know about anyone elses local saw doc, but I know mine would just look blank. He doesn't even know the difference between X-cut teeth and rip cut.



No wonder you taught yourself to sharpen saws!

BugBear


----------

